
Ask HN: Do you use any IDE add-ons / plugins? - oskarv
I was looking today at marketplaces for IDE&#x27;s I use daily (VS Code &amp; IntelliJ) and saw massive amount of different addons, some of them with hundreds of thousands of downloads. 
I was interested how many people use those and actively browse that marketplace like you would maybe browse app store on your phone.
I don&#x27;t really use any addons that i don&#x27;t need to have my apps building and running ( e.i. Lombok plugin).
======
mtmail
Lots of syntax highlighting and linting/checking tools. JSON prettifier and
such. But I can't remember ever paying for a plugin. I paid for the IDE
(Textmate, Sublime).

